# Knurling



## NelsonFlashlites (Jun 24, 2005)

How is the grip knurling produced on flashlights?


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jun 24, 2005)

Some is pressed into it and others have it cut.


----------



## Anglepoise (Jun 24, 2005)

When you are knurling thin wall tubing, which is basically what a flashlight is, you use a 'scissor' style knurl tool.
This puts minimum strain on the light and just as important, puts no strain on the lathe bearings.
Click the link to see an example of this tool.
LINK


----------



## NelsonFlashlites (Jun 25, 2005)

Thanks for the link david.


----------



## NelsonFlashlites (Jun 26, 2005)

How do you put knurling on a flat surface that you can't turn on a lathe like a flashlight with a hexagonal body?


----------



## gadget_lover (Jun 27, 2005)

Good question. Would you use a cutter and a mill?

You could probably put a knurling tool in a press of some sort with a movable table. Cranking the table back and forth would cut the knurls. Might work.

I'm interested in what the experts have to say.

Daniel


----------



## 1331 (Jun 27, 2005)

There is one referenced in Guy Latuard's Machinist's Bedside Reader series. In that case a single knurl in a square holder w/ a turned section to mount in a mill head. Seems to me like it would put a lot on pressure on the mill. I believe it was used to knurl on a small raised portion.


----------



## mahoney (Jun 27, 2005)

To "knurl" a flat surface, especially on soft metal, you could use a "checkering file" or other checkering tools. Try a gunsmith's supply house. Or simply use a triangular file and a lot of patience. If you are going to be doing a lot of this, getting a custom cutter made for a mill would be worth looking into.


----------



## gadget_lover (Jun 28, 2005)

I have a roughing mill that has a rough (but consistant pattern) cutting teeth. I wonder how that would do as a knurl cutter? I'll have to check that out later.

Daniel


----------



## CNC Dan (Jun 30, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*NelsonFlashlites said:*
How do you put knurling on a flat surface that you can't turn on a lathe like a flashlight with a hexagonal body? 

[/ QUOTE ]

There is a knurling tool that is for use in a mill. It holds one wheel and is pressed down onto the work and rolled along. It isn't done very often. I have only seen the tool in a catalog, never seen it done.


----------



## NelsonFlashlites (Jun 30, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*CNC Dan said:*
...I have only seen the tool in a catalog, never seen it done. 

[/ QUOTE ]

What catalog did you see it in, Dan?


----------



## Anglepoise (Jul 1, 2005)

I too have never seen it done.
I use 'engine turning' if I need a small pattern and its for looks only.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Jul 1, 2005)

Eagle Rock's catalog has a lot of stuff like this. I forget if the mill knurler is in there.


----------



## CNC Dan (Jul 2, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
What catalog did you see it in, Dan? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I can't be sure, but probably one from Dorian.


----------



## tvodrd (Jul 2, 2005)

Dorian? Grab your wallet! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif I don't recall a knurling tool for mill use there. (Could be wrong!!) I have one of their cut-knurl tools but have only tried it on one light. (That may change this weekend. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif ) Dorian Tool is on line, but not the easiest site to navigate. http://www.doriantool.com/

Larry


----------



## CNC Dan (Jul 3, 2005)

I just found it in the dorian catalog.

p/n 733101-22530

web page 
And your right, their site sucks.


----------



## NelsonFlashlites (Jul 3, 2005)

Thanks for the link, Dan. I might get one. Oh, wait...I need a milling machine first.


----------

